# White rice and constipation?



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

We eat white rice on a daily basis does white rice cause constipation I have IBS-C


----------



## bloatcity (Jul 14, 2001)

Davis, a naturopath told me once white rice is constipating. Then other things I've read indicate rice is v. well tolerated by the gut. However, the Food Allergy book I read - can't remember name - check posts here in this BB - said that leftover rice deteriorates v. quickly and forms some kind of bacteria on the shell within 2 days after cooking, even if refridgerated and advised eating it asap. So maybe the bacteria could cause the constipation???? Hope this helps.


----------



## bloatcity (Jul 14, 2001)

Davis, a naturopath told me once white rice is constipating. Then other things I've read indicate rice is v. well tolerated by the gut. However, the Food Allergy book I read - can't remember name - check posts here in this BB - said that leftover rice deteriorates v. quickly and forms some kind of bacteria on the shell within 2 days after cooking, even if refridgerated and advised eating it asap. So maybe the bacteria could cause the constipation???? Hope this helps.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Rice causes C for me. We also used to feed the dogs hamburger & rice when they had D.P.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Rice causes C for me. We also used to feed the dogs hamburger & rice when they had D.P.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

No single food can directly cause constipation! Only a LACK of fiber or fibrous foods can.If a person fills up on low-fiber foods like rice, they may tend to consume less high-fiber foods. It's just the lack of fiber, not the rice, that's causing the problem.Unlike cramping or D, constipation is not "triggered." If a person has C, he or she developed it over several days. It's the whole diet over several days that is constipating, NOT a single food.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

No single food can directly cause constipation! Only a LACK of fiber or fibrous foods can.If a person fills up on low-fiber foods like rice, they may tend to consume less high-fiber foods. It's just the lack of fiber, not the rice, that's causing the problem.Unlike cramping or D, constipation is not "triggered." If a person has C, he or she developed it over several days. It's the whole diet over several days that is constipating, NOT a single food.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:No single food can directly cause constipation! Only a LACK of fiber or fibrous foods can.


This is correct.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:No single food can directly cause constipation! Only a LACK of fiber or fibrous foods can.


This is correct.


----------

